
What’s Right and Wrong with Media Now - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/04/whats-right-and-wrong-with-media-now/
======
newsio
Her comments about media are shallow, and the main point of this post is to
plug her book.

I am surprised TechCrunch prints this kind of thing. No value-add, IMHO.

~~~
wmeredith
After reading this story, I'd like to quote Jack Donaghy from 30 Rock when he
said, "If I want to be told something I already know, I'll go read The
Huffington Post."

This article complains about how salacious "reporting" sells then plugs her
own researched book. It's full of hyperbole like, "If this is where media is
going on a book level, magazine level or blog level—I want out." It's also
worth noting that in that statement she's talking about the contents of a book
she hasn't read.

------
bonsaitree
A TC post on HN which apparently features "journalism" from Ms. Lacy. I call
double-fault & loss of serve.

Ms. Lacy can't string English sentences together with even a modicum of
workmanship competence. She cites reference she hasn't even read, crassly
pimps her own works in 3rd party organs, and continues to offer exclusively
hyperbolic punditry over reasoned & thoughtful analysis.

What's wrong with media today? I offer up the "career" of Ms. Sarah Lacy.

~~~
brandnewlow
...says a guy hiding behind an anonymous profile.

Where are your examples to back of each of these claims? I'd gladly entertain
an argument that she's not as good as she's cracked up to be, but an argument
that she lacks "even a modicum of workmanship competence" is ridiculous.

